# [A-Teldrassil] Fidelity Souls sucht DICH !



## Sarnei (4. Juli 2011)

Fidelity Souls besteht seit Dezember 2009. Ziel war es eine ambitionierte Raidgilde mit moderaten Raidzeiten auf die Beine zu stellen.
Wir sind ein bunter Haufen aus Schülern, Studenten und Berufstätigen aus ganz Deutschland. Die Mehrzahl unserer Member ist so zwischen 18 bis 30 Jahren. Neben denr Raids sind eigentlich immer Member Ingame und im TeamSpeak anzutreffen. Da wir den nötigen Zeitaufwand möglichst gering halten wollen, stellt die jederzeit gut gefüllte Gildenbank alle wichtigen Verbrauchsgüter.
Nachdem wir in der Vergangenheit mit DKP geraidet haben, wird eine progressorientierte Itemvergabe durch ein Loot Council überwacht. Die organisatorischen Belange der Gilde, werden durch die 4 Personen umfassende Gildenleitung geregelt.

Sollte dein Interesse geweckt sein, beachte bitte die nachfolgenden Punkte.


Raidzeiten:
Montag 19.00 - 23.00
Mittwoch 19.00 - 23.00
Donnerstag 19.00 - 23.00

Wenn ein Kill greifbar ist, kann es auch schon mal später werden. Je nach Notwendigkeit wird dafür auch notfalls ein zusätzlicher Raidtermin angesetzt. Eine Raidbeteiligung (Attendance) von zumindest 80% ist Pflicht.

Hardware:
Neben den Ingameerwartungen an euch stellen wir natürlich auch an eure Hardware einige Ansprüche, denn nichts ist ärgerlicher als wenn ein Spieler gerade im falschen Moment mal wieder nichts machen kann weil sein PC abschmiert.
Wir erwarten daher eine zweckdienliche Ausstattung. Heißt du sollt nicht dauernd Disconnects oder Probleme mit niedrigen FPS haben. Ein funktionierendes Headset versteht sich wohl von selbst.

Raiderfahrung:
Es ist von Vorteil, wenn du bereits Raiderfahrung in Classic und/oder BC gesammelt hast. Wir erwarten Erfahrung mit Progressraids, d.h. Bosse legen, wenn sie neu sind und nicht ein paar Monate später. Erfahrung mit Wotlk Raid's ist zusätzlich auch nicht schädlich.

Klassen- und Spielverständnis:
Wir erwarten, dass du dich mit Theorycrafting zu deinem Charakter beschäftigst und dich über noch unbekannte Bossencounter selbständig informierst.
Du solltest darüber hinaus Spaß an Herausforderungen wie Hardmodes und Achievements haben und eine entsprechende Ausdauer und Konzentrationsfähigkeit dafür mitbringen.

Skillung und Dualspec:
Wie schon oben angedeutet erwarten wir, dass ihr euch eingehend mit diesen Dingen beschäftigt um das Optimum raus zuholen.
Bei Hybridklassen im besonderen erwarten wir zwei Raidspecs, die einen flexiblen Einsatz ermöglichen, z.B. Heal/DPS bei Druiden.

Equipment:
Ein "best in slot" Gear muss nicht zwingend sein, aber es sollte jedenfalls optimal ausgewählt, gesockelt, enchanted und reforged sein.
Wir erwarten also ein stimmiges Bild wenn wir uns euer Equipment anschauen. Ebenfalls erwarten wir natürlich raiddienliche Berufe und die Bereitschaft, den Beruf zu wechseln, wenn es der Steigerung euer Raidperformance dient.

Die Person hinter dem PC:
Es ist wichtig, dass du ein Mensch bist, auf den man sich verlassen kann (zB Abmeldung im Forum, falls du einmal verhindert bist). Kommunizieren im Team Speak ist Pflicht. Wir wollen zudem weder Itemgeier, noch Leute, die sich nicht benehmen können/wollen oder sich nicht den Regeln einer Gemeinschaft unterordnen können. Mit Kritik umgehen zu können und diese auch schnell umsetzen zu können, erwarten wir ebenso wie eine gute Auffassungsgabe und den Willen, sich aktiv in den Progress der Gilde einzubringen.

Du solltest mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein. Im Idealfall bist du aber schon etwas älter.

ICH WILL MICH BEWERBEN!
Bist du zu der Überzeugung gelangt, dass du für Fidelity Souls eine Bereicherung darstellen würdest? Schön! Um uns nun dazu zu bewegen, diese Ansicht mit dir zu teilen, beachte bitte noch folgende Dinge.

Nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz. Eine gute Bewerbung zeichnet sich nicht unbedingt durch ihre Länge aus. Präzise Stichpunkte sind manchmal wesentlich sinnvoller als seitenweise Text (z.B. bei deiner Gildenhistorie). Wenn es daran geht, etwa die Gründe für etwas darzulegen (z.B. Unzufriedenheit bei deiner aktuellen Gilde), solltest du jedoch nicht an Worten sparen. Bevor du die Bewerbung abschickst, lies sie bitte nochmal durch und frage dich selbst: Würde ich an deren Stelle diese Bewerbung freiwillig zu Ende lesen? Interpunktion und Rechtschreibung sollten übrigens beachtet werden.
UI-Screenshot. Das Interface verrät ziemlich viel über einen Spieler. Deswegen wollen wir uns gern einen Screenshot davon ansehen. Und zwar nicht vom Hauptstadt-Idlen, sondern: im Raid und im Bosskampf.
Keybindings und Addons. Sofern es nicht aus dem Screenshot ersichtlich wird, gib uns bitte Informationen zu deinen wichtigsten Keybindings und welche raidrelevanten Addons du benutzt.
Logs. Es gibt diese Menschen, die World of Logs über alles lieben. Wir gehören dazu. Also her damit wenn du welche hast! Ist kein Musthave, sagt uns aber viel über eure Ambitionen bei Raid's euren Charakter zu verbessern.


Noch Fragen?
Bewerbungen nehmen wir ab sofort zusätzlich neben der Forenbewerbung auch Ingame über die Gildenanfrage entgegen. Bedenkt aber bitte alle relevanten Infos für ein TS-Gespräch bereit zu halten (s.o. z.B. Screenshots).
Bei Rückfragen stehen wir natürlich auch Ingame zur Verfügung (Kalmidrion,Xiana,Dexzor,Lunatera ansprechen). Ingame-Anfragen während eines laufenden Raids können natürlich nicht beantwortet werden.[/font]


----------



## Sarnei (5. Juli 2011)

/hochschieb ^.^


----------



## Sarnei (7. Juli 2011)

schieb schieb ^.^


----------



## Sarnei (15. Juli 2011)

push push


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2011)

Bitte beachte die Push-Regeln in diesem Forenbereich, sonst muss ich schließen.

Danke.


----------



## Sarnei (13. September 2011)

sind immernoch fleisig am leute suchen^^

im moment bauen wir an einer 2ten 10er gruppe...wollen aber sobald wie möglich im 25ger durchstarten....also meldet euch...um so mehr umso schneller gehts vorran^^


----------

